# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ألا يا صاح قد زدتم عذابي

## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الحمدُ للهِ وحدَه، وبعدُ :

فقدْ رأيتُ واحدًا من إخواني دائمَ الحضورِ لعالم من علماء الجرح والتجريح والسب والهجاء لعلمائنا الأجلاء؛ فقلت له :

"أَلا يَا صَاحِ قَدْ زِدْتُم عَذَابي *** وَلَجَّ الْيَومَ شَيُخُكَ في العِتَابِ

وَظَلَّ هِجَاؤه يَزْدَادُ فُحْشًا *** وَيُشْبِهُ صُوتُهُ صُوْتَ الذِّئَابِ

رَأَيْتُ النَّاسَ عَنْهُ في صُدُود *** وَزَادَ - وَرَبِّي - أَيْضًا في تَبَابِ 

أَيَا شَيْخَ الهِجَاءِ كَفَاكَ ذَمًّا *** فَإنَّ الذّمَّ شَرٌ مِنْ عِقَابِ 

ألا يَا سُنِّي إنَّ النَّفْسَ تَعْشَقْ *** حَلِيمًا ذَاكِرًا يَوْمَ الْعَذَابِ

وَكُنْ دَوْمًا قَريبًا مِنْ إِمَام *** فَقِيهٍ خَائِفٍ هَوْلَ الحِسِابِ"

فلا أدري هل أحسنت في قولي هذا أم أسأت؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أحسنت ، لولا هذه الجملة :  وَيُشْبِهُ صُوتُهُ صُوْتَ الذِّئَابِ.
فقد وقعتَ فيما وقعَ فيه ، ولو قلتَ: وَصَارَ النَّحْرُ يَكْلُمُ فِي الرِّقَاب.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

دمت معلمًا فاضلًا.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تصويبٌ لوجودِ كسرٍ في البيتينِ اللذَيْن تحتهما خط.



> "أَلا يَا صَاحِ قَدْ زِدْتُم عَذَابي *** وَلَجَّ الْيَومَ شَيُخُكَ في العِتَابِ
> 
> وَظَلَّ هِجَاؤه يَزْدَادُ فُحْشًا *** وَيُشْبِهُ صُوتُهُ صُوْتَ الذِّئَابِ
> 
> رَأَيْتُ النَّاسَ عَنْهُ في صُدُود *** كذلكَ زادَ أيضًا في تَبَابِ
> 
> أَيَا شَيْخَ الهِجَاءِ كَفَاكَ ذَمًّا *** فَإنَّ الذّمَّ شَرٌ مِنْ عِقَابِ 
> 
> ألا يَا صَاحِ إنَّ اللهَ يُرضِي *** حَلِيمًا ذَاكِرًا يَوْمَ الْعَذَابِ
> ...

----------

